# It's only words



## BDBoop

I'll drop pictures in here that are not political and totally crack me up. Anybody can join in.


----------



## BDBoop




----------



## BDBoop




----------



## Luddly Neddite

All very funny.


----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## TNHarley

hey boop!


----------



## BDBoop




----------



## BDBoop

TNHarley said:


> hey boop!



Hey, TN!


----------



## BDBoop




----------



## BDBoop




----------



## BDBoop




----------



## BDBoop

I am in tears. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pulZ3jgLM6o]Potty Talk! [Original] Need a good laugh!? You'll have tears streaming down your face!! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## daveman




----------



## daveman




----------



## daveman




----------



## BDBoop

daveman said:


>



This one didn't show. The other two cracked me right the hell up.


----------



## daveman

BDBoop said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one didn't show.
Click to expand...


That happens sometimes.  If you quote the post again, copy the image URL, and open it in another tab, it'll be in your cache and will show up in the thread.


----------



## BDBoop

daveman said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one didn't show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That happens sometimes.  If you quote the post again, copy the image URL, and open it in another tab, it'll be in your cache and will show up in the thread.
Click to expand...


Already tried that.


----------



## BDBoop

TNHarley said:


> hey boop!



Hey, [MENTION=39965]TNHarley[/MENTION]! Bring me some pics.


----------



## BDBoop

[MENTION=20594]Mr Clean[/MENTION] - why did you delete? That was funny!


----------



## Mr Natural

http://www.baconbabble.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/pregnant.jpg


----------



## BDBoop

Ah, now I understand.


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hmNsvKznMg0]Stress Release! I'm about to Whip Somebody's A**! Song of a Duck - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## daveman

BDBoop said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one didn't show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That happens sometimes.  If you quote the post again, copy the image URL, and open it in another tab, it'll be in your cache and will show up in the thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already tried that.
Click to expand...


And now it's quit working for me, too.  

There's only one thing we can do:

Cheeto?


----------



## BDBoop

daveman said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> That happens sometimes.  If you quote the post again, copy the image URL, and open it in another tab, it'll be in your cache and will show up in the thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Already tried that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And now it's quit working for me, too.
> 
> There's only one thing we can do:
> 
> Cheeto?
Click to expand...


Mucho gracias.


----------



## BDBoop

This one needs no words!

Cool "dad is a magician," birth announcement.


----------



## BDBoop




----------



## BDBoop




----------



## Noomi

Lol


----------



## daveman

German does sound rather angry.


----------



## BDBoop

This seriously made me LOL.


----------



## BDBoop

Yes - the good old days.


----------



## Billo_Really

This should've been the headline in the papers after Neil Armstrong made one small step for man...


----------



## BDBoop




----------



## Noomi




----------



## BDBoop

This is so true!!!


----------



## BDBoop

Yah! Oh, yah.


----------



## BDBoop

Speaking of Ole & Lena. They're in bed together one night, and things get heated. Suddenly Ole says "Lena! You're too tight, and you got no tits." Lena says "Oh, Ole; get off my back."


----------



## Luddly Neddite

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nIsCs9_-LP8&feature=player_embedded]Emotional baby! Too cute! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

This is me. Like ALL the damn time.


----------



## BDBoop

What a dad!!!


----------



## BDBoop

Language alert!!!

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## BDBoop

Damn straight.


----------



## BDBoop




----------



## Noomi

^oooh, that is wrong lol. Gotta keep the Skittles together lol.


----------



## BDBoop

Noomi said:


> ^oooh, that is wrong lol. Gotta keep the Skittles together lol.



I can't imagine somebody in a chocolate/peanut butter moment, encountering a Skittles. Erk, grr; no.


----------



## BDBoop

They do.


----------



## BDBoop




----------



## BDBoop

Truly.


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## daveman




----------



## daveman




----------



## daveman




----------



## daveman




----------



## daveman




----------



## daveman




----------



## daveman




----------



## daveman




----------



## daveman

Looking through my ImageShack account.  I've been making/collecting stuff for _years_.


----------



## daveman




----------



## daveman




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## BDBoop




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## BDBoop

.


----------



## BDBoop

[MENTION=46168]Statistikhengst[/MENTION]


----------



## BDBoop




----------



## BDBoop




----------



## BDBoop

Minnesota weather.


----------



## BDBoop

Memories ...


----------



## BDBoop




----------



## Mudflap




----------



## BDBoop

lol!


----------



## BDBoop

Dad is completely honest on daycare intake paperwork.


----------



## BDBoop




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## wavingrl

Wildcard said:


>



my neighbors might say the same about me at times. and it would be true. lol.

man--I live in an old 50's neighborhood--now gentrified. a few years ago a guy built a Tuscan mansion next to our box of a house, it is beautiful--just sold it for over a half a million I think. got some new neighbors -some criminal attorney--I think. they live next door to the 'poorest' people in the neighborhood---very nice--money doesn't matter that much over here. we all keep our yards well, say high to each other and live our lives. lol.

sometimes I 'yell' --neighbors don't like that. use words that terrify others. when my mother gets on my nerves. fwiw. what would you think of a neighbor like that?

lol.


----------



## wavingrl

https://www.goodreads.com/author/quotes/15038.Ashleigh_Brilliant










farkle--need help trying to insert image. guess I will ask someone. maybe wildcard?


----------



## wavingrl

JaneLeeLogan | SUPER SASSY SPIRIT: Following Your Heart's Calling

https://www.facebook.com/princesssassypantsco
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...59630587.69338.103368726375302&type=1&theater

'Some Days You Want to Unleash Your Flying Monkeys'

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...59630587.69338.103368726375302&type=1&theater

hope I can figure out how to insert images. working on that.


----------



## wavingrl

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...59630587.69338.103368726375302&type=1&theater


----------



## wavingrl

The Common Cold Home Remedy : Useful Ideas


----------



## BDBoop

I wrote you back, [MENTION=41101]wavingrl[/MENTION]. Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## BDBoop

Here we go.


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AAkYuEH2uI0]Pregnant lady farts her kid out - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## wavingrl

http://www.bestcelebrityhairstyles.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/Julianne-Moore-short-hair.jpg

yes, we are twins. 

not as tall as Julianne--some other different features--but pretty much the same kind of person. lol

not too shabby, eh?


http://celebrity-fragrance-poster.blogspot.com/2012/09/julianne-moore-for-bvlgari-jewelry.html


----------



## wavingrl

Imperfect Women


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...8868208330.141561.258665593330&type=1&theater


----------



## Uncensored2008

Butterhinge


----------



## Uncensored2008

I'm in IT.

Sometimes I get asked what the best gaming mouse is...






Found it


----------



## Wyld Kard

wavingrl said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my neighbors might say the same about me at times. and it would be true. lol.
> 
> man--I live in an old 50's neighborhood--now gentrified. a few years ago a guy built a Tuscan mansion next to our box of a house, it is beautiful--just sold it for over a half a million I think. got some new neighbors -some criminal attorney--I think. they live next door to the 'poorest' people in the neighborhood---very nice--money doesn't matter that much over here. we all keep our yards well, say high to each other and live our lives. lol.
> 
> sometimes I 'yell' --neighbors don't like that. use words that terrify others. when my mother gets on my nerves. fwiw. what would you think of a neighbor like that?
> 
> lol.
Click to expand...




> sometimes I 'yell' --use words that terrify others


Me too.  



> what would you think of a neighbor like that?


If it's an attorney, not much.  They may tend to carry their office arrogance home.


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## wavingrl

Wildcard said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my neighbors might say the same about me at times. and it would be true. lol.
> 
> man--I live in an old 50's neighborhood--now gentrified. a few years ago a guy built a Tuscan mansion next to our box of a house, it is beautiful--just sold it for over a half a million I think. got some new neighbors -some criminal attorney--I think. they live next door to the 'poorest' people in the neighborhood---very nice--money doesn't matter that much over here. we all keep our yards well, say high to each other and live our lives. lol.
> 
> sometimes I 'yell' --neighbors don't like that. use words that terrify others. when my mother gets on my nerves. fwiw. what would you think of a neighbor like that?
> 
> lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sometimes I 'yell' --use words that terrify others
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what would you think of a neighbor like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it's an attorney, not much.  They may tend to carry their office arrogance home.
Click to expand...


well, they seem very nice. the guy that built the house was a realtor/must be one of the best? and he was so nice. his partner was also very nice. nicest people in the neighborhood. it is a beautiful house---it really is. I get to look at it every day. very private sort of people in our neighborhood--we wave or smile if we see each and don't mingle much. a good way to live, jmo. lots of walkers, runners, animal people. nice people of all kinds.


----------



## namvet




----------



## wavingrl

Blessed Be. 

 ancient - celtic blessing

May the blessing of light be on you - light without and light within. May the blessed sunlight shine on you like a great peat fire, so that stranger and friend may come and warm himself at it. And may light shine out of the two eyes of you, like a candle set in the window of a house, bidding the wanderer come in out of the storm. And may the blessing of the rain be on you, may it beat upon your Spirit and wash it fair and clean, and leave there a shining pool where the blue of Heaven shines, and sometimes a star. And may the blessing of the earth be on you, soft under your feet as you pass along the roads, soft under you as you lie out on it, tired at the end of day; and may it rest easy over you when, at last, you lie out under it. May it rest so lightly over you that your soul may be out from under it quickly; up and off and on its way to God. And now may the Lord bless you, and bless you kindly. Amen.
Scottish Blessing


----------



## wavingrl

If there is righteousness in the heart
If there is righteousness in the heart,
 there will be beauty in the character.
 If there is beauty in the character,
 there will be harmony in the home.
 If there is harmony in the home,
 there will be order in the nation. 
 If there is order in the nation,
 there will be peace in the world.
 So let it be
Scottish Blessing


----------



## wavingrl

"Forever Young"


May God bless and keep you always 
 May your wishes all come true
 May you always do for others 
 And let others do for you
 May you build a ladder to the stars 
 And climb on every rung
 May you stay forever young
 Forever young, forever young 
 May you stay forever young.

 May you grow up to be righteous 
 May you grow up to be true
 May you always know the truth 
 And see the lights surrounding you
 May you always be courageous 
 Stand upright and be strong
 May you stay forever young
 Forever young, forever young 
 May you stay forever young.

 May your hands always be busy 
 May your feet always be swift
 May you have a strong foundation 
 When the winds of changes shift
 May your heart always be joyful 
 And may your song always be sung
 May you stay forever young
 Forever young, forever young 
 May you stay forever young.


----------



## BDBoop




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------

